
Screenshots of the app the caused the Iowa caucus failures - Mizza
https://twitter.com/varun_mathur/status/1224564143497322496
======
atoav
One has to repeat that any time someone has the _amazing_ idea to use any kind
of digital voting. The real problem with digital voting isn't to get it to
work or secure it — although they can't even do that — the problem is, that
the results can be always questioned by the losers. You can build a
mathematically secure thing with all bells and whistles and the common joe can
still say it was fake because he doesn't understand it. Veryfing all digital
systems are doing what they should in a transparent way is non-trivial and
might even be impossible.

The job of an election isn't just to decide things, but to find _agreeable
consensus_ — so a decision has to be so clear, most people can accept it even
if it goes against every fiber of their body. And this form of trust in the
correctness of the process works much better with paper ballots than anything
else, because large scale manipulation is extremely resource intensive to pull
off without being seen and it is easier to trust fellow party members when
they oversaw the process and didn't find manipulation, than it is to trust a
few technical experts who sre unable to substancially check anything anyways,
because they themselves have to trust so many things.

~~~
chii
And also paper ballots have been in use for a very long time, and has had
attacks against it, and counter measures implemented. It's a tried and true
method that's hardened against a lot of attacks simply due to the shear
history.

Electronic voting has only been around for a couple decades at best (and
that's generous). It is definitely not hardened by time.

------
dusted
Did anyone save the screenshots? Tweet has gone down.

~~~
greypowerOz
@varun_mathur " _deleted my tweet about the #IowaCaucuses app (which was
starting to go viral..), and which was based off comments on @BriannaWu’s
thread about the app. I believe nobody here knows anything about it and there
is rampant misinformation currently_ "

" _It is best to wait. I got fooled._ "

------
pojntfx
Pete Buttigeg literally invested in the dark money corp that built it and is
now claiming he won because there are no results.

They are rigging the primaries against Bernie just like they did in 2016.

